# long term car rental



## adokhan (Oct 3, 2009)

Can anybody recommend a place that has good quality, but not expensive, long-term car rentals?


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

2010-2011 cars (Kia Cerato or equivalent) without driver go for 3500/month.
driver is for 1500/month.
I know some good places.


----------

